# back hatch won't open



## almostfamous (Jul 6, 2004)

I have an 06 X-trail, only 6000km, and the back hatch won't open. I can hear the locks engage and disengage, but there's nothing at the handle. I have an appointment to have it fixed.

Anyone had this problem? I'll post when I find out what it is.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

It probably siezed due to winter's temperature.


----------



## almostfamous (Jul 6, 2004)

It's been above the freezing mark lately, and I have an insulated garage.


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

maybe locked somehow... there's a covered hole at the lower center of the hatch, you have to go there from the inside cabin of course, take the cover off and toggle the lock sideways... hope this helps


----------



## almostfamous (Jul 6, 2004)

The lock mechanism was jammed between the lock and unlock position.
No biggie.


----------

